# Jaid's going through puberty



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He's started cross over into older cockhood. Man is he moody. And a pig. He's incredibly hungry. He wants attention so he'll chat away and beak bang. When I go up to him he bites. Little brat. Oh, and he's chasing B away frequently. When they are out of the cage, he'll chase B from any toys he's playing with or any treat he's snacking on. There have been quite a few scuffles too. I hear wing flapping and beak tussling. B always wins those then laughs in his face. Oh Jaid... growing up so fast...


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

How old is Jaid again, I know you posted his age before but can't remember. Taco is going through the same thing... good to know it's puberty (she's around 6 months ish). I was concerned about how much she was eating as she already weighs 93g, but if it's puberty than I won't worry.

How should we treat them when going through puberty in order to have them grow into friendly, happy birds? Do we leave them alone a bit, or should we persist and handle them lots even though they seem to be more grumpy about it? She's usually very friendly and I have heard bird's personalities can change as an adult. How do we keep her friendly while going through puberty? Will she turn into an unfriendly bird if we give her her space and not handle her as much?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Jaid is 6 months old. I don't treat Jaid any different than usual. I still let them out daily and feed him and B well. If Taco doesn't want to come out, you can leave her alone. Sometimes my birds just don't want to come out, and then even as long as a few days later they will come out and want to fly. Not as much handling won't make her revert wild or anything, she'll probably just be grumpy every now and then like a human teenager going through puberty


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

How old is Beaker? (I'm relatively new, so I don't know the history). Did he go through the same thing?

My budgie, Piper, is about six months, and is behaving exactly like a sixteen year old boy!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker is 6 years old. I got him when he was 5 years old, so I didn't have to do the puberty fiasco with him


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Do females do this? Mine is about 8 mths but she is being such a snip snip!! And she also so gentle and sweet!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, hens do it too, probably minus the beak banging


----------



## tielsdownunder (Sep 27, 2013)

So is this what my Gizmo is doing? He is about 7 months old. Only in the last week he has started beak banging. Be it his food bowl, or my knee. 

He only has 1 flight feather grown out so far. There was a second, but I found it on the floor the other day. Is he just starting puberty and first molt?


----------



## TangoTiel (Jul 27, 2013)

tielsdownunder said:


> So is this what my Gizmo is doing? He is about 7 months old. Only in the last week he has started beak banging. Be it his food bowl, or my knee.
> 
> He only has 1 flight feather grown out so far. There was a second, but I found it on the floor the other day. Is he just starting puberty and first molt?


Usually males hammer (beak banging). It's very normal. Usually when they hammer on a dish or a toy, they are just telling you "it's mine"


----------



## TangoTiel (Jul 27, 2013)

Tango was almost a year old when he showed signs of puberty. His thing was dive bombing me and my other half. The phase lasted for a few weeks.


----------

